# Haleth



## Khîm (Mar 18, 2016)

I was reading the passage on Haleth and her people in the Silmarillion and got really curious, so here's a bunch of random questions that came to me when I was trying to picture the scenes. What do we know about the Haladin? What did they look like? What did they wear? What weapons would they have used against the Orcs? What would the stockade built against the Orcs have looked like? It must have been pretty hastily constructed. Would the Orcs have had archers (would it have needed to provide protection against arrows?)? I've always found it a struggle to picture the mass movements of people from place to place as well. Given that they were starving and their homes had presumably been looted by Orcs, they must have found it very hard to carry much provisions. Did they have pack horses? How would they have camped at night? If anyone has any thoughts, I'd be fascinated to hear them.


----------

